# squeal noise from drivetrain when trans shift from 1st to 2nd gear



## benenuf (May 25, 2019)

2013 Murano make squeal noise from trans I assume because it only does it while driving seem to do it when trans shift from 1st to 2nd gear all the time its been doing it for about 2 weeks ,please help forum.


----------

